# BMQ Graduation



## nakhiti (19 Oct 2004)

Does anyone know if CF pays for spouses to attend the BMQ graduation?


----------



## hiv (20 Oct 2004)

No, that is your responsibility.


----------



## nakhiti (20 Oct 2004)

That's what I thought, but someone here had said that this was done. It didn't sound right to me, but I thought I'd throw it out there anyway. Thanks Tribal Jedi   !


----------

